# Moms expecting #4 after 3 of same gender ...Please answer



## melissalynay

Hi mommas,

I am currently thinking about having another baby after three boys...Yes I know that there is a 50/50 chance but I have also seen that at 4 children their is an 87% chance that it will be mixed and only 6% that it will be 4 of the same gender. So I thought I would test this out as I have seen many moms to three of the same gender go on to produce the opposite gender. So if you would just humor me and vote in the poll so I can have ammo to give my hubby about trying just one more time...
Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## jeanniepresto

my 1st was girl second was (twins) girls n now pregnant with 4th n ITS A BOY yayyy good luck


----------



## angels3..

Here's hoping lol I've got 3 boys and finding out gender on Monday but OH has 5 boys altogether, in a row, so if u go by those stats it would be highly unlikely to have 5 boys but he's def got em lol I'm hoping I'll get to experience a daughter but I very much doubt it some men are more likely to just make one gender :) ps can u tell I'm trying not to set myself up for the disappointment I felt when I heard "it's a boy" last time. Hope u get u're girl Hun but I know it won't happen for me :(


----------



## melissalynay

Oh Angels3,
I hope that you come back on here and update me on Monday....knowing that it is possible to be in the 6% with all one gender, we have to believe the odds have to be on our-side one day....lol I am hoping you will hear pink on Monday as I understand what you feel. However if you do hear blue just remember you have beat the odds are in a rare group. Did you sway this time?


----------



## Animaniacs

My mom had a boy first and then went on to have three girls. So, a bit opposite, but she did have both genders. Good luck!


----------



## melissalynay

Thank you....I guess your mom would count in the statistics since she was a mixed family of 4... Your input makes me feel a little better.


----------



## shortnslow

We have 3 girls and we find out monday what the fourth baby is. Praying for a boy :)


----------



## the why bird

melissalynay said:


> Hi mommas,
> 
> I am currently thinking about having another baby after three boys...Yes I know that there is a 50/50 chance but I have also seen that at 4 children their is an 87% chance that it will be mixed and only 6% that it will be 4 of the same gender. :

87 plus 6 is only 93... What happens in the other 7% of families?


----------



## melissalynay

87% percent is mixed gender families with 4 children, 6 % is all boys gender in 4 children and 7% is all girls gender in 4 children...This is not some exact science but I have noticed with 4 children it seems that the more odds you have for a mixed gender family.. Just something I read and was curious about.


----------



## citymouse

Before you had children of either gender, your odds were 6% of having all boys--but in any given pregnancy, they're 50%. 

That said, my cousin had three boys and then a girl! 

Hope you get a healthy, happy baby, and what a bonus if it's a girl! :hugs:


----------



## born2bamum

We have three girls and would be over the moon to have a boy, but we aren't going to find out what this baby is. We found out with our third and it just wasn't the same excitement when she was born.


----------



## Elizax

My FOB has 6 brothers and 1 sister :flower:


----------



## stickybean4

I have three sons. My hubby also has a boy there is nothing but boys on his side of the family and mine. out of 25 grandchildren on my side there is 20 boys and 5 girls. so when i went to myy gender scan we all knew that she would say its a boy. well gues what its a bb girl:happydance: i almost choked when she told me i asked to please check again. we were in such shock. this will be the first grandaughter born in 16 years on my side and the first grandaughter ever on my hubbies:thumbup: so dont give up hope:haha:


----------



## stickybean4

angels 3 i felt the same until i got my bb girl after 3 boys


----------



## 3 girlies

I'm having a boy after 3 girls & I did the same at my scan :lol: I was like " its a what? Can you check again?" :rofl:


----------



## melissalynay

I really hope that I will get to experience that when I do get pregnant....I think they could tell me its a girl and I wouldn't believe it until birth.... Wow Born2bamum that takes a lot of resistance....I couldn't do it....Good luck to you and here is all my blue dust to you!!!


----------



## Ginaerhol

i have 3 girls and i have been told that i am having another girl...we really really wanted a boy but i got used to the idea of another girl now so i really dont mind. However OH wants to try for another baby in a few years but I am not so sure...we shall see when the time comes x


----------



## Tazi88

If you are in the US you can choose. I believe the company is called Microsort? They separate out the sperm and then inseminate you with your chosen gender. I believe only families with at least two of the same gender are eligible.


----------



## jx6

I have three boys ,I had a mc last dec it was too early to know whether we lost a baby boy or girl,but I'm happy to say were expecting again and its a ........GIRL :happydance: :cloud9:
still cant quite believe it and I get into a hot sweat sometimes thinking what if they were wrong :dohh:
Good luck to everyone I sincerely hope you get what you are wishing for FX :hugs:


----------



## melissalynay

Congrats jx6.....I love hearing that you are getting a little lady...

Tazi88 the did offer microsort for a little while for clinical trials, however I did not know about it soon enough and the have discontinued it until a later date....Knowing the FDA is will be when I am 50 before this program gets approved.


----------



## born2bamum

Can I just ask when you first felt this baby move pls. I'm fifteen wks +3 and haven't felt a thing. I just thought you felt fourth babies earlier on. x thanks

b2bamum


----------



## stickybean4

this is my fourth and felt only little flutters at 16 weeks and they would only happen every couple days. im 25 weeks and only started feeling regular kicks around 21 weeks. she still has her lazy days when i hardly feel anything at all.


----------



## domesticdiva

hoping you get what your wishing for :)

My story is not the same but I had 2 girls and then a boy. Trying for #4 and hoping it will be a boy, obviously we'd graciously accept another girl too, but I would like for my son not to be alone in a house full of 3 girls lol I wonder what my chances at another boy are.


----------



## shortnslow

Found out today we are expecting another princess after 3 girls. I am excited to be a mommy of all girls. I grew up with three brothers, my only sister died as a newborn, so I really love the sister bond.


----------



## melissalynay

Congrats on you new pink bundle.....


----------



## DaisyBee

My aunt is in a similar place, but she has 4 girls and debating about getting pregnant one more time. She first had twin girls, then 5 years later had a girl, and then 4 years later had her youngest girl. They didn't find out the sex of any of them til the delivery room.

My next door neighbor has 5 boys and no girls. She gets teary when playing with my daughter as she wanted a girl so bad. But she's decided she is done at the age of 40.

Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Noirin

my sister wanted a girl wen she found out she was pregnant with her 1st, after 4 boys she accepted the fact she wasnt getin a girl lol x


----------



## Babydoll1979

i have 3 boys pregnant with baby number 4 and Boy number 4....im the only one in the family to have 4 of one gender in a row!


----------



## charityhope

My mother in law had 3 boys and then a girl, and a friend from church had 3 girls and then a boy. Good luck!


----------



## laurajayne26

i have 3 girls and pregnant with baby #4 which is a boy!!!!


----------



## corrie anne

Guess i am a little different. I have 1 boy and 5 girls. 4 girls in a row. I was beginning to think my boy was a fluke. We had a surprise pregnancy and found out we are having a boy. This has been confirmed 4 times at 3 different clinics so its true.lol. I believe it has a lot to do with family history. My oh is only boy out of 5 kids. I am only girl with my mom of 3 and 1 of 2 girls out of 6 with my dad. I believe if we keep going the odds for another boy are slim.


----------



## Enough

So far I have had Boy, Girl, Boy, Boy, Boy... with this one hoping for a girl.


----------

